# Flashlight test: Real or Fake



## EngrPaul (Oct 1, 2008)

I have heard it's easy to tell if saline/silicone implants are present by using a flashlight. Place the light against the skin. If the region passes light, they are present. If the light stops at the skin, they are not present.

Has anyone verified this? 

TIA


----------



## greenLED (Oct 1, 2008)

Dude, you're having waaaaaay too much fun with your lights.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 1, 2008)

If I was having that sort of fun, I wouldn't need to ask, now would I?


----------



## electromage (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what to say? Technically speaking, even if implants are _not_ present, the, ahem, "region" should allow light to spread more freely than other regions. I don't really have anything to compare to, d'oh...I've probably said too much already. Oh well, I don't think my girlfriend reads this forum.


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

depending on the biology of your test groups it may be verifiable...or it can be as hard and inconclusive as doing a buoyancy test on your test group based on silicon-probable regions alone:nana:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 1, 2008)

Why would you want to use a flashlight to determine this and not use your god given gift of touch? By the way... I have yet to see a pair of the store bought brand that look as good as the real deal!


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll do it Monday 13th- I have to change a pair.


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 1, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 1, 2008)

What happens when the implants are intra-muscular, as most are these days?


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't stop laughing. If I've gotton close enough to do the light test I think I'd just skip it and move on to the rockwell test.

"and this thread has no where to go but South"

Bill


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 1, 2008)

Who has a GF/Wife with implants that can verify this test??? :nana:


----------



## electromage (Oct 1, 2008)

I think one person would have to verify both groups of test subjects, as this is a family-oriented forum, and we can't post examples of our findings...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 1, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Who has a GF/Wife with implants that can verify this test??? :nana:


Gough! my wife said if you all chip in for the implants,
I can do the verification tests


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL TITAN!!!


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 1, 2008)

Although the original post asked a question that could be taken as serious I think we should be careful not to let this thread go in the wrong direction so as not to offend any female or younger members. We probably should not be discussing female anatomy quite in this manner.


----------



## phenwick (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, keeping this serious, what would the appropriate light be......? Anyone have a light to recommend?


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

an egg candler mebbe...originally used to illuminate chicken embryos



bright enough to go through two layers of calcium carbonate and a ball of protein but not hot enough to cook it


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Oct 1, 2008)

Something bright that doesn't get hot?

Surely there are forums with a different focus that would actually yield a serious answer, provided that's what is actually wanted.

:buddies:


----------



## Marduke (Oct 1, 2008)

phenwick said:


> Ok, keeping this serious, what would the appropriate light be......? Anyone have a light to recommend?



:naughty: 

_(Moderator note: Hot linked pic removed.)_


Or am I thinking of illuminating the wrong area??


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 2, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Who has a GF/Wife with implants that can verify this test??? :nana:



OK.... so it would be the wife with and GF without, or vice/versa?

Really, the use of light is not really valid. There are too many variables. Placement, type, technique, etc.

When I was a teenager I would have probably used the flashlight test as an excuse for more intimacy. Today.... I'd just ask.

Daniel


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2008)

I cannot think of any single way that you'd be able to convince a woman to let you get *that *close to her with one of your lights.... Maybe if you're a doctor. Maybe....


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 2, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Although the original post asked a question that could be taken as serious I think we should be careful not to let this thread go in the wrong direction so as not to offend any female or younger members. We probably should not be discussing female anatomy quite in this manner.


 
Er, maybe he meant penile... 

...and/or other -- thus being equally disturbing to both sexes... :nana:


----------



## elgarak (Oct 2, 2008)

Breast Implants FAQ (medical, with pics, not sure if this counts as NSFW).



> 2. Do breasts glow in the dark when flashlights are placed on them?
> 
> Yep, they do, especially the saline kind. If you stick flashlights under or on the sides of your breasts, they do cast an eerie glow sort of like The Great Pumpkin. The veins on your breasts show up, too.
> 
> ...



For us:


> By the way, be careful you don't burn yourself when you try this (and I know you will). I used a high-power, tactical entry flashlight and it gets hot fast!


Holy Great Pumpkin! Where can I meet this girl?


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 2, 2008)

wow, its actually in an FAQ...

haha, oh i think i rather go to the rockwell test too....forget light..

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2008)

elgarak said:


> Holy Great Pumpkin! Where can I meet this girl?


 
There are several places here in NYC, especially down by The Village and Soho, where you can indeed meet such girls. And for a price, get what you want.... Think M&M, but with an "S" in place of the first "M."


----------



## shroomy (Oct 2, 2008)

elgarak said:


> Breast Implants FAQ (medical, with pics, not sure if this counts as NSFW).



It glows..........?


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 2, 2008)

Beamshots.....

I absolutely must DEMAND beamshots..... :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2008)

Tessaiga said:


> Beamshots.....
> 
> I absolutely must DEMAND beamshots..... :nana:


 
We're having trouble finding the appropriate "White Wall."


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> We're having trouble finding the appropriate "White Wall."


 

What white wall....??? i ain't want no stinking white wall... i want real life beamshots complete with bumps, nubs and what not....  :nana:


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 2, 2008)

That pic in that FAQ sure beats a GITD tail cap anyday 

My wife gets a kick out of taking my brighter lights and illuminating the veins in her hands and fingers.


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

shroomy said:


> It glows..........?



GITD Saline anyone?
Put your UV flashlights to work.

only jokes aside, Silicone is a medium density high viscosity fluid...I would say ideal for implantations but a leak could kill you having it flow pressurized into the bloodstream. Saline implants was beyond my knowledgeoo:...what type of saline will determine its density and in term determine the amount of light you can penetrate it with.

Judging from oceanography textbooks about spectral penetration I'd stick to something on the blue end of the spectrum :nana:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, elgarak... it seemed you produced the best answer!


----------



## riceboy72 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Well, good morning, dear. You certainly look glowing today."


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, well after seeing this device in action, I have to wonder if the test is conclusive.

Perhaps it's necessary to compare several specimens and then determine which ones have excessive optical clarity.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 21, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> wow, its actually in an FAQ...






That had to have been a CPFer who go that one in there...lol. 

Funny thread.


----------



## johnsonj106 (Sep 26, 2009)

I recall seeing a show on TV, it may have been "Ripley's believe it or not" where a man had gotten breast implants on a high stakes bet with his friends. He shined a flashlight on the bottom of them and you could clearly see the implants inside. I think the terms of the bet were that he kept them for a year, but after his year was up he decided not to get rid of them because he had never gotten so much attention from females in his life before that. I think the bet was in the six figure range 90's US dollars, I might consider doing such a thing for that much money. You could buy a lot of flashlights, and have a new way to show off how bright they are


----------



## david86 (Sep 26, 2009)

haha this posting has definitly made me laugh and curious....my gf has breast implants and i will put this to the test tommorow. stay tuned for results


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2009)

david86 said:


> haha this posting has definitly made me laugh and curious....my gf has breast implants and i will put this to the test tommorow. stay tuned for results


 
I can predict the future. . . 

Surefire will not release their as-promised-in-2008 ARC HID light by the start of 2010.

And you will be taken away in an ambulance after your girlfriend hits you in the head with a frying pan, after you ask her to help you with a little experiment.


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I can predict the future. . .
> 
> Surefire will not release their as-promised-in-2008 ARC HID light by the start of 2010.
> 
> And you will be taken away in an ambulance after your girlfriend hits you in the head with a frying pan, after you ask her to help you with a little experiment.



not if she winds up enjoying it, then you'll have to shell out some money to buy rechargeable batteries:nana:


----------



## david86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I can predict the future. . .
> 
> Surefire will not release their as-promised-in-2008 ARC HID light by the start of 2010.
> 
> And you will be taken away in an ambulance after your girlfriend hits you in the head with a frying pan, after you ask her to help you with a little experiment.


 

no way she'll laugh and think its funny....ill be using a fenix pd30 by the way


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 26, 2009)

:drunk:

I was trying to find the "this thread is worthless without pics" series of little guys with signs . . . .

Like this little guy 

. . . . but I couldn't find it!

This thread is hilarious. We need to do these kind of tests on National Flashlight Day (Dec 21st). That would be PERFECT!! We could name it "Beamshots of the Twins" or something similar.


----------



## csshih (Sep 27, 2009)

.........D'OH!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2009)

david86 said:


> no way she'll laugh and think its funny....ill be using a fenix pd30 by the way


 
Hey, does she have a sister? :naughty:


----------



## iapyx (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it all depends on the volume of what's under the skin. 
I'll ask my wife. I bet she's willing to cooperate with this test 
"You finally do something useful with those lights of yours"


----------



## david86 (Sep 28, 2009)

alright.....its official......they really do light up....holy Shieza it is like a jacko lantern. She was amazed as much as i was on how illuminated they were. You can see all the veins too that run along the boob.


----------



## Empath (Sep 28, 2009)

The whole theme of the thread could have been mentioned casually in passing, and the full range of useful information would have been covered. The expanded discussion, reported experiences, and Beavis/Butthead type remarks pushes it beyond the family friendly nature of our board. That's not intended to be a chastisement; just commenting.

The comments from participants are appreciated, but it's outlived its value and importance. We'll close it now.


----------

